# Tv Channels



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi 


Can anyone advice which packages to pick with satellite (Astro) tv?
I like watching Greys Anatomy, NCIS, private practice, revenge etc. British shows especially channel 4 stuff like come dine with me, master chef, wife swap. I also like the nature Chanel's and health and living. Do they have UK channels here? And the kids TV isn't fresh from what I can see.

The packages are confusing on Astro as we don't know what shows we can watch. We were going to go for family package with extras and wondered if they have Cebeebies and BBC, ITV etc? 

Thanks


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm recently arrived and only called them up a couple of weeks ago pretty much as confused as you are! I found them to be very helpful and proficient in English!

He designed a package for me with all channels bar the Chinese, Malaysian and Hindu ones. Cost about Rm155 p/m which I'm happy to pay considering foxtel prices in Australia!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

What channels have you got? I know hotel was $80 a month for us! 
Are you enjoying KL?


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

And how long did it take to get connected?


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Foxtel* not hotel lol


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Still not connected. Part of the problem is that I changed my number half way through the application process. Since then the contractor and I have been missing each other's calls. Hopefully this will be the week!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

God, my shipment arrives tomorrow. I better go put and buy a multi regional DVD player to keep me going!!


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry, hasn't noticed the other questions. 

Foxtel was the same for us except for when we ordered movies. 

Kl has to grow on you. Some things about it never get better I suspect. Like communication! I hate having to always think of ways to simplify my English to help people understand me better. 

I must say though, I love having a domestic helper, I love the (cheap) food, and the shopping is amazing!

Being a plus size girl, I definitely miss Aussie stores! Anything over size 14-16 is hard to get. Even shoes go up to size AUS 8! 9 is way harder to find. And 10, forget about it!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup, DVD player has kept my 3 kids and myself sane! Go to Chinatown to stock up.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you get a live in maid? I'm going to get a cleaner but don't want a live in maid. 
Where are you living? 
I know the Asian sizes are tiny.


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

I grew up in Tanzania where having a live-in maid is the norm so my mum, organised for me to get one from there. As an extra bonus, my kids are improving their Swahili! I can understand how you feel though. It's a very foreign concept for you. My whole married life I've never had one and when she first arrived it was really weird. But we've all gotten comfortable with her now and she's more like family. 
Have you seen the maids rooms in most houses? We couldn't have her down there so she's got a full size room. We live in mont kiara.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh me too! Where are you staying?

That sounds like you have it all sorted then! 
Was it hard getting a maids permit? 
Is your husband Australian? 

I've got an Astro guy calling me tomorrow. 
And I need to find a nice classical sofa somewhere. Everything seems way too contemporary modern for me.


----------

